# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  sex with my sister

## fly by night

i have had several dreams in the past where i am having sex with a girl and then the person turns into my sister...i seem aware that it is my sister but continue the sex..i have 5 sisters and the sex is always with the same sister..this type of dream is hard to discuss because of it,s nature..anyone share these kinda dreams?

----------


## Seeker

Not in a few years, back when she was healthy.  I had a couple and remember thinking it was kind of cool.  I guess we all have our dark sides!

I hope to never have a dream like that again.  This past week was the first time I have dreamt of her since she died a couple of months ago.  Really sad when I woke up.   ::cry::  

This one sister, is there a special bond between you to (in the waking world).  Or is she closest to you in age?
Has she ever given you reason to believe that she is interested in you that way?

----------


## fly by night

i,m very sorry to hear about your sister...it,s nice to know there,s people that will listen and you can spill yuor dreams too...my parents split when i was young...my mother raised my one sister and i..the one in my dreams..they r all older then me but yes...she is the closest in age to me..i have 4 older brothers also..big family

----------


## Seeker

Wow, that's a big family!
Our family line is shrinking.  On my side, there was just my sister and I, she was younger.  My wife was the only child in her family.
We only have two kids, so they are really lucky at Christmas and birthdays.

----------


## nerve

actually..I had _one_ dream like that. it was with a cousin though. we are very close, since we were little even...I DON'T KNOW WHY I would have a dream like that...I was apalled when I woke up...but I'm sharing anyway so you won't feel so bad...gah...excuse me while I go throw up again...


well this IS arkansas...  ::roll::

----------


## Seeker

Hey, I'm from TN.  Happens all the time here.
I've got a cousin that is living with her 3rd cousin.  Luckily, she has has a hysterectomy so there will be no three-eyed children.

----------


## will.i.am

Personally, I have had dreams about my cousin.  The nice thing is... she's really hot!  ::D:  

Now I don't go around announcing this to everyone I know, but since you brought this up, I felt safe to share.  Some times I wish I would have this dream more often...   :Oops:

----------


## Lucius

Thank god I dont dream about that   :tongue2:  

Actually, I hardly ever dream about sex, I wonder why that is..
I dont have lucid sex either

I only have sex with the one I love and thats enough for me, gues thats why I never dream about sex

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *Some times I wish I would have this dream more often... **



One of the benefits of being a lucid dreamer.    8)

----------


## nerve

you guys are SICK.   ::-P:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *you guys are SICK. **



If I had a dollar for everytime I've been told that......

----------


## Lucius

Oh my...  ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

I was wondering when the psychiatrist was going to enter this discussion   ::-P:  

What's your opinion, is this a healthy outlet for supressed feelings, or will it lead to MADNESS!!!!

----------


## will.i.am

as soon as I sent my reply I knew it would back fire on me.  But I can't deny it.  My purpose in life is to reproduce, that also goes for every man and woman on this planet.  We are supposed to survive  :Exclaim:   But thanks to our society, its considered wrong and yes, I agree with it.

----------


## Lucius

I just entered the discussion before that.. like i said..

I DONT HAVE SEX WITH SOMEBODY I DONT LOVE

Buha, I dont even enjoy it with somebody I dont love, but

Dreaming about having sex with relatives is not to uncommon, but it doesnt mean you want sex with your family all the time, for instance if you have sex with your mother it means you are need of loving from your mother, or care ( not in a sexual way ). If you wanna fuck your hot cousin i mean.. thats your problem lol, all people do have it them to fall for their cousins, and alot do, i dont feel like giving explainations but.. BAH lol  ::shock::

----------


## will.i.am

haha  ::lol::    wow!  I feel like crap.  This is the last time I talk about my personal feels!  jk

----------


## nerve

I think lucid dreaming to 'fuck' your cousin is just...sick...I mean what if she somehow found out you were dreaming about having sex with her? ::shudders::

----------


## Lucius

Lol, but I have to agree with paperdoll though.. im a lil bit of a romantic person that only wants sex with somebody he loves but "fucking" your cousin is..uhum..lets say do what you want but not my style..cough cough..fucking anybody you know in real life in a LD is shitty anyway

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Lucius_
> *..fucking anybody you know in real life in a LD is shitty anyway*



Unless you have their consent of course!

----------


## will.i.am

:Exclaim:  Ok, pulling out all the stops   :Exclaim:  

When we were camping a long time ago... she took my hand and put it up her shirt!  I can't get the damn thought out of my head.  Its been like five years!

----------


## will.i.am

fine, you're all right and I'm very very wrong.  happy now?

----------


## Lucius

.....

That was a foolish thing to say

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *fine, you're all right and I'm very very wrong. *happy now?*



Nobody is judging you.    :smiley:  
Be your own rainbow and all that stuff!

----------


## Lucius

Still think you shouldnt have said that lol,

I really dont mind.. but lol..  ::lol::

----------


## will.i.am

:Oops:

----------


## nerve

wow what a shocker!   ::shock::  

 :Exclaim:

----------


## Lowercase Society

http://www.funnyjunk.com/p/hugeknockers.jpg 

is that your cousin, man??? cause i can see why you put your hand up her shirt, you sick fuck. thats horrible.

HAHAHA  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

cheers.





> open up my eyes, flooded with daylight, another sleepless night
> turns color black and white[/b]

----------


## 42

Hey guys, don't knock will.i.am too hard here.  Will, don't feel too horrible.  Kinda sucks that your cousin did that to you.  I too have had some dreams about relations with family.  The first few really freaked me out.  The first was with my sister, then my mom.  Since then i have had a few more.  But recently, since I've been lucid more often, I've been able to say no to these deviant little escapades.  I know what Freud would say about these dreams but I tend to disagree pretty strongly.  I personally think Freud was a pretty serious pervert and looked for ways to justify it.  Jung thought so too, that's why they split up.  If you worry about it too much, these dreams may end up haunting you more often than not.  My suggestion is to learn to control them through your conscious awareness.  Two nights ago I had a dream where my mom was trying to get me to have sex with her so i tried morphing her into someone else.  In the process of trying to do this her face got all tweaked out looking and she looked like some demon or like half-rotting corpse.  This freaked me out and I woke up.  It was a little frightening, but a lot better than having sex with my mom.  So I guess - if you feel bad doing it, just say no.  Listen to your jiminy cricket, not your jimmy.  ::roll::   ::lol::   ::|:

----------


## azwe_echo

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Luckily, she has has a hysterectomy so there will be no three-eyed children.*



Hey! The world _needs_ more three-eyed children... if ya know what I mean  ::alien::  

 ::wink::

----------


## 42

I so very much agree.

----------

